# Backyard Park Concerns



## tylermalone_19 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grinding anything isn't "good" for your board. But wood won't hurt it as bad as metal rails.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

You bought a snowboard to ride it. You'll have more fun if you worry about it a little less, and think of it as an expendable piece of equipment. Sanding will help, but just shred it bro!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

buy a cheap board off craigslist to ride in your backyard park, who cares how messed up that gets...

-Slyder


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sand the wood down real smooth and spray it with "Jig-a-Loo" lubricant. (it comes in an orange can you can pick it up at home depot) ittl make the wood super slippery its actually pretty amazing.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

The thing I would worry about more is what that will do to you. Could you imagine coming down with that rail in your armpit, a nice 2-3 inch splinter sticking out. Even if it's not that bad right now, grind on it for awhile, it'll get worse. I could be wrong, maybe that never happens :dunno:

I would at very least take a belt sander to it, or a planer. Either way you are going to want to remove at least a 1/4" of material. We have an old school lumber yard here that will run posts through a planer for me at around 2-8/per depending on size. After you smooth it seal it with deck sealer.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

our practice beam, takes a huge beating and it's still in great condition, 










-Slyder


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's true, grinding anything can potentially damage your board. That's why you have a rock-board if you want to do stupid shit. I would suggest maybe sanding the surface and the splinters off, otherwise go for it.

I tried out my backyard park yesterday, we got about 3-4 inches of super light snow, so I had to shovel it all into a run and try and compact it, after about an hour I was hitting rocks and dirt :laugh:

Was fun as hell, and I think I put probably 10 new gouges in my rock-board.


----------

